# Planning a Trip to Where?



## charlotta (Jul 30, 2014)

A friend that I travel with has asked me to plan a trip in USA of which would be somewhere and quite unlike what we've done before.  A little history: done all state parks, stayed @ native american reservation, visited all islands in Washington
state, done Alaska tour (which I wouldn't mind doing again).  Have traveled throughout Southwest.  May not be a candidate to parachute out of a plane, but from ones who have done this, say it gives one a ****** high???  Might consider it.  Oops hope I didn't cross the line!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

I love the couple of times we visited Hawaii.  We took short plane rides and stayed on different islands, rented cars and drove wherever we could drive, and many times had beautiful beaches all to ourselves.  Got some ****** highs there too, didn't need a parachute, lol.


----------



## oldman (Jul 31, 2014)

I jumped when I was in the Marines and served in Force Recon. We were not a part of the Force Recon that was considered Special Forces, but we did go through some similar training. I was never so scared in my life and have never been scared of anything as much since. We jumped twice and I never want to do it a third time. I give old George Bush all the credit in the world for doing it at his age. 

My wife is planning a trip for us of the Oregon Coast. She has shown me many pictures and it looks very beautiful. I think we are flying into either Seattle or Portland and then take 4-5 days driving down the coast. I am hoping to get some fishing in. Coos Bay looks especially inviting.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 31, 2014)

I live in Coos Bay OM, I can tell you a lot of amazing spots on the Oregon Coast as well.  3 off the top of my head would be Depot Bay, Winchester Bay, Charleston Harbor.  There are so, many more of course.  August, and September should be pretty good for weather, although no promises you won't see wind, rain, and fog  Usually very little during those months it seems to me though, and if there is fog, it lifts fairly, early morning.  I'm headed to Reedsport this a.m. and they are having some goings-on in Winchester Bay this week.  Dune Fest is going on, 5 days of that  Not my cup of tea anymore, but there are just so many things that go on, pretty much year-round denise

PS the drive from Seattle is freeway, and booooooooring, but if you can fly into PDX, you can go West to Astoria and see the whole coast!!  Astoria is lovely!!  But if you do come down from Seattle, you can hit the WA Coast from there as well, I'm just not familiar with that route, I think you cut over at Olympia, but not positive


----------



## oldman (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks, Denise. 

How about fishing? Where is the best fishing charters to go out on?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 31, 2014)

I know two in this area, and one gets much higher reviews (deep sea fishing that is).  There are also so many rivers to go up fishing as well.  Let me show you a link:

http://5starcharters.com/

http://www.docksidedepoebay.com/

There's one near Coos Bay I'm looking for now. denise

Ok, here's one too, this one I've photographed in Charleston Harbor and hear good things about:

http://www.bettykaycharters.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2014)

oldman said:


> How about fishing? Where is the best fishing charters to go out on?



We had a great fishing trip off a boat on the Newport, Oregon coast.  We caught a nice Ling Cod and a Rockfish...fun day and the fish were delicious!


----------



## charlotta (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone for suggestions.  Made a bucket list last year.  Had Cuba on the list, but removed it.  Too much trouble.  At my age don't want to be anywhere that is a hassle to get medical attention and money exchange.  I guess I'm spoiled.  

Am interested in Hawaii.


----------



## drifter (Aug 2, 2014)

Hope everybody has a great time and you make a good choice on where to go. I am planning sometime this weekend a trip to the grocery store. That's usually my high.


----------



## romfty (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey drifter, me too................ but er indoors expects more, wants to go to New York....jeeze!!


----------



## drifter (Aug 4, 2014)

If you go let us know what you think. I've been there (Manhatten) but that was business and I saw what my host wanted me to see.


----------



## oldman (Aug 7, 2014)

Leaving for Ohio next weekend to visit relatives, then back down to Florida until late September and finally, off to the Oregon Coast to see the sights and do some fishing. Then in November, we take our annual trip to New York for 4 days to see a few plays and the wife to do some Christmas shopping.


----------

